# Kitten Help.



## emtkidder (Apr 16, 2015)

Morning. Three weeks ago my neighbor decided to move and since they couldn't take their cat with them they were just going to let her go outside. I caught them doing this and took her in. I immediately took her to the vet and found out she was expecting kittens soon so it was to late to spay. (It will be done asap) We had a litter of 5 kittens this morning. One didn't make it no matter what we did and the other 4 seem good. My question is my cat seems to have little intrest in the kittens. She literally had them and walked away. She seems to be laying down for very small amounts of time and not helping them to milk. I was worried about them getting cold so right now my house heat is back on and I bought a heating pad. I do have milk and nipples just encase ,but when do I decide if they are getting enough to eat? Sorry if this is all over the place,it's been a very long night in my household.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Can you shut her in with them in a box or move her to somewhere quiet where they will be undisturbed? This might help mum to settle.

Some of my girls haven't understood what kittens were when they were first time mums. With those, I've taken them to the babies, helped them lie down beside the kittens, plugged kittens into nipples then cuddled and reassured mum while they nursed. It normally only takes a few feeds of doing this, then pipping a kitten under mum's chin for her to smell and wash, before she begins to understand what they are.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Thank goodness you took her in, you're an angel :thumbsup:
There is a wealth of experience on the forum, please stick around and ask away


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

If you don't have a set of kitchen scales that weigh in grams, now is the time to get one - they are quite cheap at that well-known highstreet catalogue shop.

Weigh the kittens at about the same time each day and make a record. If you can't tell the kittens apart they will need wee collars, blobs of nail varnish or some other way of distinguishing them.

If she is feeding them and it's going well, they will gain about 10g each, each day. If they are gaining, don't worry about it looking like she doesn't have milk or isn't taking care of them, or they are fighting at the milk bar - they are fine, and scrapping is normal however horrid it looks. 

If they all don't gain or start losing, she is either not feeding them or has a vetinary problem. If one doesn't gain or starts losing it's a problem with that kitten. Check back if that happens.


----------



## emtkidder (Apr 16, 2015)

Thanks for all the help! She stays in the box for a couple minutes at a time then wants to leave. She then scatters kittens everywhere. So I have to collect them and put them back on the heating pad. I have them secluded in my spare bedroom . I took everything out of the room except her maternity ward and litter and food. I am going to head out right now and buy a scale. No amount of Google reading prepares you for any of this lol.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Bless you for taking this poor cat on :thumbsup:

What time did she give birth this morning? The most important thing is to keep the kittens warm, so the heat pad will be fine for this until the queen settles. Kittens struggle to suckle and are unable to digest milk if they are chilled.

Not all queens are instinctive mothers and it can take a day or two for them to work out what to do and what these small squealing things are. If she has had them in a cardboard box drap a towel over to make it dark and secluded. Hard though it is you need to try and not interfere too much as this can put a queen off, particularly if she is a maiden. I would leave them shut in a room on their own for an hour, then quietly peep into the room. If the queen is with the kittens, even if she leaps up at your approach then I'd shut the door and leave her to it.

Weigh the kittens in grams. A kitten should ideally gain 10g a day. Satisfied kittens sleep altogether in a mound, twitching occasionally. Hungry kittens will crawl around yelling, often surprisingly loudly.


----------



## emtkidder (Apr 16, 2015)

I am going to try an attach a picture. Not sure if it will work


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Gorgeous photo  The kittens look a good size.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Looks like they are all 'plugged in' pretty well there.
It is such a wonderful experience to deal with a young litter....I wonder how many you will end up keeping?


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

All looks pretty good there. I wouldn't worry too much


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Sometimes the mom settles to feed the kittens more if you stay with them. She may be nervous and confused by it all and want reassurance from you. They look a lovely size - fingers crossed mom will settle and do well with them


----------



## emtkidder (Apr 16, 2015)

Thank you everyone for the help. I went and got a scale. Everyone has been weighed. I've decided to lay in the box with her and she seems to settle down when I do that and actually feeds the kittens. If I leave she hops up and they become kitten confetti flying everywhere. My vet is super awesome and stopped by. He gave me a small ml syringe just encase they need to be fed and said to keep and eye on them and get some sleep. I will update with good pictures later on . As much as I want to keep them I am already one away from crazy cat lady status so I have already found them loving homes with close friends when they are ready...and when I am.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

emtkidder said:


> Thank you everyone for the help. I went and got a scale. Everyone has been weighed. I've decided to lay in the box with her and she seems to settle down when I do that and actually feeds the kittens. If I leave she hops up and they become kitten confetti flying everywhere. My vet is super awesome and stopped by. He gave me a small ml syringe just encase they need to be fed and said to keep and eye on them and get some sleep. I will update with good pictures later on . As much as I want to keep them I am already one away from crazy cat lady status so I have already found them loving homes with close friends when they are ready...and when I am.


Good for you hun, great job and I'm sure all will be fine


----------



## emtkidder (Apr 16, 2015)

We survived our first day. I'm tired that's for sure and I learned that if I got into the box she would actually lay there and let them nurse. So I did that every 2 hours until she seemed to get the hang of it slowly. I have kept them locked in the room and check on them. There is one little guy I'm a little worried about we will see tomorrow. Thanks again for all the help and I will keep you all updated!


----------



## Azura (Dec 18, 2014)

emtkidder said:


> We survived our first day. I'm tired that's for sure and I learned that if I got into the box she would actually lay there and let them nurse. So I did that every 2 hours until she seemed to get the hang of it slowly. I have kept them locked in the room and check on them. There is one little guy I'm a little worried about we will see tomorrow. Thanks again for all the help and I will keep you all updated!


Awww! They are sooooo adorable! Love the picture with the kitten tucked by mum's chin. I'm glad she is settling better with the kittens - good luck with everything.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh they are gorgeous :001_wub:
I'd give the vet a ring if you are concerned x


----------



## emtkidder (Apr 16, 2015)

Just wanted to give a quick one week report  All four kitties are doing great. Mom has really warmed up and is doing wonderfully. We finally are seeing some eyes opening and all kitties have almost doubled their weight. I am amazed on how fast they grow! I will probably post a weekly update because my friends are probably sick of my pictures.


----------



## ameliajane (Mar 26, 2011)

Marvelous news! 
They are absolutely gorgeous!
And there's no such thing as too many pictures of kittens...


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Definitely no such thing as too many pictures of such little darlings. You have done a cracking job getting her to settle with her babies. Well done. Have you got a new home for the mum as well, Or is she included in your count of 1 away from crazy cat lady.? How many cats is that by the way just for future reference in case I get a bit carried away at some point.? Thanks for the update. Ill be watching for more


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

I'll have you know, Crazy cat lady is a state of mind, not a matter of numbers 

I asked some of my friends how many cats you had to have to be a crazy cat lady and they said: "In your case? Two!"

the kitties are gorgeous - more pics please as I'm at work and have 6 spreadsheets to work through


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

emtkidder said:


> I will probably post a weekly update because my friends are probably sick of my pictures


It's only for 12 or so weeks, who would get tired of kitten pics


----------



## emtkidder (Apr 16, 2015)

Mom is going to stay with us. She is the sweetest thing ever , so that makes 3 in our household. If I had a big ole house I would totally contemplate keeping them all. We have found homes with very close friends for the babies when it's time but I have already made appointments for everyone to get fixed before they leave. Anyone getting a kitty is also going to sign that if they cannot keep it for any reason they have to return them to me. I have added of a couple pictures of my other 2 cats. Both were rescued kittens that we found . I work at a restaurant and kittens are found way to often near the dumpsters looking for food.


----------



## emtkidder (Apr 16, 2015)

And here are pictures of my older two when we got them.


----------



## emtkidder (Apr 16, 2015)

Updated kittens pictures @ 10 days


----------



## ameliajane (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh my goodness...
They are gorgeous and I want one...


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

The pictures on page 2, the third picture of the three kittens just melted my heart.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

I've only just caught up with this and oh my what sweet little kittens. Just adorable!


----------



## emtkidder (Apr 16, 2015)

Double post


----------



## emtkidder (Apr 16, 2015)

We are coming up on three weeks old!! Time flys when you are having fun. Mom decided she wasn't a fan of the box anymore and I came home to missing kittens about a week and a half ago. After a very long hunt we found them and returned them to the spare room. It's the safest place in the house without the other cats roaming around. We cleaned out the closet in the room and tricked her into thinking we accidently left the door open and she promptly carried all of them into there. I have managed to get them out every couple days to weigh them and make sure they are gaining while mom is in the other room eating. Today we came home and they have started to venture out on their own a little bit and suprise, they have ears that have perked up and are pretty good on their legs. Scrappy has more then quadrupled her weight from birth and was the only one who would let me take a picture for all of you. She is such a fluff ball!!


----------



## debshar (Mar 10, 2015)

Aww they are gorgeous! I have a 15 day old singleton & our cat decided she didn't like the cosy box either & moved baby behind the couch! I've tried returning them to box as its in pet pen & safe but she insists on going back to the corner!
Enjoy your babies xx


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

bless - I'm getting kitten broody


----------



## emtkidder (Apr 16, 2015)

We are officially out and about and wild at heart. Holy moly these little things keep me busy. Yesterday they finally started using the litter box and are slowly starting soft foods. Only a matter of time before the kitten room won't be able to contain them any longer. Here are a few updated pictures from the last couple days @ 4 1/2 weeks


----------

